# 1949 Altoona Curve Beer Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 4, 2021)

While searching this site, I was surprised to find out there's no Altoona Curve beer bottles on here. So here's my bottle from 1949. On the base it has  " 5 / 8576 / 49 / 5. / [ anchor over H logo ] " . Made at the old Anchor Hocking plant 5 in South Connellsville, PA. This should probably still have an Internal Revenue Tax Paid label. But since it doesn't, maybe the bottle wasn't filled with beer until after March 1950 when the law changed. This beer brand was named after the famous Horseshoe Curve in Altoona, PA which is featured on the label. At first, Horseshoe Curve was part of the Pennsylvania Railroad, then Penn Central, then Conrail, and now Norfolk Southern. Altoona Brewing was in operation from 1936 to 1974. This bottle is relatively hard to find.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 10, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> While searching this site, I was surprised to find out there's no Altoona Curve beer bottles on here. So here's my bottle from 1949. On the base it has  " 5 / 8576 / 49 / 5. / [ anchor over H logo ] " . Made at the old Anchor Hocking plant 5 in South Connellsville, PA. This should probably still have an Internal Revenue Tax Paid label. But since it doesn't, maybe the bottle wasn't filled with beer until after March 1950 when the law changed. This beer brand was named after the famous Horseshoe Curve in Altoona, PA which is featured on the label. At first, Horseshoe Curve was part of the Pennsylvania Railroad, then Penn Central, then Conrail, and now Norfolk Southern. Altoona Brewing was in operation from 1936 to 1974. This bottle is relatively hard to find.


Mint nice!


----------

